# another dog down!!! ( PICS )



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well made it out again today for an evening of calling with a buddy..

1st stand we walk about 1/4 a mile off the gravel to a spot that has produced for us in the past, I throw everything I got at there ears, but no takers..

we drive up the road a ways and find a good chunk of land with NO roads for a long ways around it, I think the KEY to late season calling is getting awayyyy from the road, were everyone is to lazy to go, thankfully for us the snow was crusted 8) ... this means E-Z walking for us, and the coyotes can cover ground fast! and from my experiences are more apt to come to the call when they dont need to burn all there energy running through deep snow.

We decide on a little knob overlooking a big flat with a small cut through the middle of it, bordered with some brush piles and grazed pasture..

We get setup and Make ourself comfy and get after it.. We start with some rabbit screams for about 30 secs. and glass the land in front of us.. the wind is a perfect crosswind so if they try to go downwind.. they will be walking into a big open area were we can shoot..

after the series of wabbit calls, I notice movement, I survey through my scope to find 5 Coyotes!!!.. they are about a quarter mile off.. and they look hungry! :lol:

We hit the call again softly and the 2 front dogs cant take it! they are coming hard  ..

the other 3 decide to sit back and watch the fireworks :lol:

We call softly and they are coming hard!.. at 400 yards the lead dog starts circling, his partner pauses, pondering if she should follow his lead..
( when the coyote commits to you and is coming, your way I think its best to stop calling! If you do they will PINPOINT your sound and be more apt to circle IMO.. in this situation we stop calling letting them decide what to do next..) anyways.. the 2nd dog decides not to circle with here partner and is coming dead on at us...

she closes the gap fast! at 100 yards we decide to take her out, I bark to stop here but it acts as the reverse affect... she charges, lol!

at 50 she finally pause.. and that was her last move.. down were she stood.. perfect shot. we hit the KI-YI but her buddy was having none of it.. he was off... I quickly re-acquire the position of the 3 dogs that were still watching a quarter of a mile away.. and they are just sitting there...

we throw some ki-yi's out but they will have none of it....

what an exciting stand!

we try 1 more spot and end up bumping a dog on the way in...

was a fun day to be out.. the fur on this dog was great.. here the pics.

( female dog also )

me with the dog









me again :lol: 









my buddy


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweet!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Great story followed by very cool pictures.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice story and pics. Yes the fur looks good!

I will agree with you about getting away from roads as a general rule. However...I went out today for a day of calling. Called in a female (not a pup either) to within 100 yards of a road and 200 yards from a farm. She was cautious but she came in. They are ALWAYS upredictable! I will post my story and picture tomorrow I am tired and I think I have snowblindness!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

snowblindness! I hate it. :******: .. also wind burn isnt fun..

Interesting you called one in that close to a road.. thats awsome.. I always have that luck early in the season..

but your right they are definately unpredictalbe.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kvernum3 said:


> snowblindness! I hate it. :ticked: .. also wind burn isnt fun..


I got burned today but I don't think from wind I think from the glare of the sun off the ice crust on the snow....

My face is BEET RED but not all my face. Just a circle from above my eyes, including my nose and to my top lip! :lol: From my balaclava!!! :lol: And my eyes are the bloodshottest that I have ever seen them! I am sure my students will be wondering what the heck happened to me on Monday. LOL :lol:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

BEET RED pretty much sums up my face right now! lol :lol:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Congrats, kvernum: Nice lookin' yote...and the story's even better.


----------



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice work!

What caliber?


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Draker said:


> Nice work!
> 
> What caliber?


remington sps 223.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I can't believe at how well that coyote looks, in the NE corner of ND the coyotes look just nasty. For an early March coyote that doesn't look bad at all. Nice job.

xdeano


----------



## Live2Hunt (Mar 6, 2009)

i've never seen a yote that white before. i call in two coyotes a couple weeks ago that had the same color that they do in the summer. the crappy thing is that they didn't come in close enough before a pickup drove by on a road hardly ever used and scared them away.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

live2hunt

I always get a kick out of when I am calling and watching the coyote come in. They seem to take on various color shades and tones AS they are coming in. I think it may be due to the contrast on various backgrounds (snow, then cross a bare spot, then against a tree, etc) and the lighting. For instance I shot a female this weeke and on the way in she appeared very red, then real pale and then when it was all said and done she was intermediate.

does anyone else know what I am talking about or am I just loosing it?!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

decent observation dude :beer:


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

The fur on this dog was pretty much perfect..

Completely prime.. Her buddies lookeed furred up well also..

Hope this fur holds out a bit longer.. supposed to get warm towards the end of the week.

we shall see!


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks Cold!

Great write up and Pics.
That first pic is awsome!

YoteSlapper


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

kvernum

Where are you located at? I am sure you have said just curious!


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Looks cold, but looks like fun, nice job ! :beer:


----------



## 1observer (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice work! Great looking animal and a great story to boot!


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> kvernum
> 
> Where are you located at? I am sure you have said just curious!


 Im over here in Williston Fallguy


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

kvernum3 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > kvernumWhere are you located at? I am sure you have said just curious!
> ...


what kinda rifle and what caliber...maybe you said but I must have missed it...my daughter goes to college up in williston..


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

dynarider68 said:


> kvernum3 said:
> 
> 
> > Fallguy said:
> ...


I believe he said Remington SPS in 223


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

that is correct.. rem sps in 223. Love it.


----------



## Rmitch223 (May 13, 2009)

Congrats! Great looking coyote.


----------



## smallgameboy (May 13, 2009)

any tips on how to coyote hunt in texas? like what type of terrain i should look for and distances i should sight in my rifle with? what type of calls?
any way to hunt with out calls? love to get into predator hunting looks like alot of fun.

also would a 30-06. be good or should i step down a little to say a .270 or a .243? if any has any tips please! contact me thanks!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Good story I am glad I finally read it. I looked at it a few times but never did.

One question though. What is wrong with your rifle? It looks like it has some odd looking charging handle on it.

Just kidding. It did look odd my rifle has a 10rd detachable mag. I am getting used to the looks of that 10rd mag and your rifle kind of threw me for a loop.

Chuck Norris doesn't stub his toes. He accidentally destroys chairs, bed frames, and sidewalks.


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

WAT CAL. GUN NICE FUR can barely see it cept for the blood keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

this is my biggest 1, I shot it in 2007 30 lbs FEMALE


----------

